# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC Unlocker v..1066

## gsm_bouali

*DC Unlocker v..1066 Force Bootloader unlock, few ZTE models added   * 
Added unlock support :  *ZTE MF700
ZTE MF50
ZTE MF681* 
Added *FORCE BOOTLOADER UNLOCK* for Huawei phones. Usefull if phone not had bootloader code, but was upgraded to locked bootloader firmware. 
Fixed Idea E1732 detection bug   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## dffsvcxvx

شكرا جداجداجدا

----------


## mohamed_432

شكرا جداجداجدا      **

----------


## mohamedsy7

جزاك الله خير

----------


## DMLFC

جزاك الله خير      **

----------

